# Boilie making machines (video clips) !!!!!!



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

For you SERIOUS boilie makers    

Total Electric Boilie Machine 

Hand Cranked Version


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

nice! I imagine this is the HOT christmas gift this year on the island...


----------

